# LF plumber or plumbing advice



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

So I broke another tap by using a python during wc to add water to the tank. I had replaced the original faucet aerator with a quick release fitting so I could easily attach and remove the Python, but the pressure and weight of the Python during filling has caused the crappy plastic threads in the spray head to wear out. 

I once saw a set up where there was another valve thingy under the sink, with a hose attached. When he wanted to add water to the tank, he just had to move a lever and the water was diverted from the sink faucet to the hose. Super bonus was that it was attached to a point of use thermostatic control, so that the water going into the hose was exactly 26 degrees.

I want this. I have a 110g and just filled a 160g, and don't fancy loading 80 5 gallon pails every week!

I went to a plumbing supply store, they had no clue what I was talking about, so couldn't or wouldn't tell me what parts I needed. Rona guy at least tried to understand and help, but wasn't entirely sure about it and didn't sell thermostatic control part.

Can anyone advise me as to parts needed/how to do this, or even better can I hire someone to help me? The new faucet is $100 and will have plastic threads, so I am thinking now is the time to sort this out.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

It sounds like you want to install a 2 way ball valve like the ones here on Ebay
3 Way Ball Valve | eBay

if you want to get fancy you can even plug in electric solinoid operated ones so you can turn it on off/divert
<http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-2-DN15-DC12V-3-Way-T-Port-Brass-Motorized-Ball-Valve-2-5-Wire-Control-/151206197533?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item233497791d>

I'd offer to help but a bad back and neck don't work well under sinks<G>

call me if you have an questions


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

Perfect, a 2 way ball valve is cheap!

Is this what I need to control temperature? Not totally necessary but would be nice.
Honeywell | Honeywell Thermostatic Mixing Valve | Home Depot Canada


----------

